# New science diet formulas update



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Ok, at the Hills' website is now updated wit their new formulas.

The change is not that huge, but at least we know that kibble companies are making a change now that pet owners are more aware of what's in the ingredient lists.

They removed the chicken by-products and added some named meats and fruits.



Small bites puppy said:


> Ingredients
> 
> Chicken Meal, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Wheat, Pork Meal, Whole Grain Corn, Whole Grain Sorghum, Corn Gluten Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Liver Flavor, Dried Beet Pulp, Fish Oil, Lactic Acid, Flaxseed, Pork Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dicalcium Phosphate, Iodized Salt, Potassium Chloride, L-lysine, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-ascorbyl-2-polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols added to retain freshness, Citric Acid added to retain freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract, Dried Apples, Dried Broccoli, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Peas.





Large breed said:


> Ingredients
> 
> Chicken, Brewers Rice, Whole Grain Wheat, Cracked Pearled Barley, Whole Grain Sorghum, Whole Grain Corn, Corn Gluten Meal, Chicken Meal, Animal Fat (preserved with mixed tocopherols and citric acid), Chicken Liver Flavor, Soybean Oil, Dried Beet Pulp, Wheat Gluten, Lactic Acid, Potassium Chloride, Flaxseed, Iodized Salt, Choline Chloride, vitamins (Vitamin E Supplement, L-Ascorbyl-2-Polyphosphate (source of vitamin C), Niacin Supplement, Thiamine Mononitrate, Vitamin A Supplement, Calcium Pantothenate, Biotin, Vitamin B12 Supplement, Pyridoxine Hydrochloride, Riboflavin Supplement, Folic Acid, Vitamin D3 Supplement), minerals (Ferrous Sulfate, Zinc Oxide, Copper Sulfate, Manganous Oxide, Calcium Iodate, Sodium Selenite), Taurine, Dicalcium Phosphate, Oat Fiber, Mixed Tocopherols added to retain freshness, Citric Acid added to retain freshness, Phosphoric Acid, Beta-Carotene, Rosemary Extract, Dried Apples, Dried Broccoli, Dried Carrots, Dried Cranberries, Dried Peas.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

Our SD rep was in the other day....last week maybe? They are revamping their Ideal Balance formulas to all grain free, and changing the packaging to something all flashy and pretty-like. I am still weary of Hills foods, and told the rep that, which I was really happy they were making this step, I would never ever feed any of their products to my dogs. Ever. But I look forward to him coming in so we could banter about his product while my manager is busy. 

What's really funny about their formula changes is you see the biggest difference in the senior, light, sensitive, and adult formulas, with the fewest changes in puppy and kitten. Corn is still way up on the ingredients list with plenty of other fillers. It's a start, but I was hoping for more of a difference.


----------



## liljaker (Aug 6, 2011)

Does not matter what they do, will never be on my shopping list!


----------



## Poodlemama99 (Feb 12, 2010)

Mine either.


Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Sapphire-Light (Jun 9, 2010)

Yeah is a tiny step, I didn't knew about the changes in the ideal balance.


----------



## Mom-n-Reiki (Jan 6, 2013)

I don't know if they have announced it to the public yet or not. Or if they're really going to make a scene about it....sometimes companies will just start shipping in the new packaging, like Nutro did last year. Im thinking that some of the big chain stores will have some displays and such to try and generate buying interest, so they probably will announce it soon. We just got to look at all the paperwork talking about price and ingredient changes....I know they're adding some flavors too.


----------

